# Pics from the National Reptile breeder expo! (pic heavy)



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried to take a lot of pics from the expo yesterday of all of the neat critters there. Here ya go!







Albino frogs





Conjoined twin beardies





I think this is a radiated tort? Correct me if I'm wrong. My hand was at big as one of it's scutes. Didn't think that they could get that big!





This big aldabra was already sold. Not sure how much he was...





Sooo much money!





Look at that cute face!





Pink bellies!





There were a lot of sulcata babies there! The babies were cheaper at that this show that I've seen in a while. The cheapest were $50.





I was drooling so much over this tort! I didn't want to give it back. The guy had 5 of them that size and was selling them for $2000 each!















Baby beardies





Silkie beardies, they look like aliens to me...










A yawning snake...





I was so happy to get this shot! 





Different kinds shown off together





Two tailed leopard gecko















Rhino lizard





Cute little pacman frog










I want an albino gator!





I had such a great time and they had a lot of free stuff! We got 3 containers of cut up pieces of cactus, 2 containers of greens, 1 container of calciworms, 2 containers of superworms, 2 containers of wax worms, and a box of 500 superworms for FREE  Sooo awsome!!!

Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## terryo (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! I LOVE your pictures. Thanks so much for sharing them. Wish I was there too.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice! I love the Uromastyx, such pretty lizards.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 21, 2011)

AWESOME pictures!!! I see a lot of gorgeous animals  I'm loving the smooth torts


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2011)

great pics, I always feel sorry for the co joined ones, were they asking a high price for it? the albinos always look cool, but they are way to high even if I had the money to buy one.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice photo's...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

Very Nice Pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! You took a lot of pictures! I think Danny was there. Did you see anyone from the forum?


----------



## xxflowersxx (Aug 21, 2011)

what kind of turtle is in the pic 7th from the top? the one with the caption that says look at that cute face?

btw, great pics. that albino gator looks awesome.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Really great photos. Looks like it was a really good time, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, incredible pics!! The albino frogs were crazy!! Sheesh how many were there??!!!!


----------



## EricIvins (Aug 21, 2011)

Who had the Forstens?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments 



emysemys said:


> Wow! You took a lot of pictures! I think Danny was there. Did you see anyone from the forum?



I did take a lot of pics, lol. Anytime I go anywhere that lets me take pics (especially a place with animals) I get picture crazy. I think the ones I posted up here are about half of what I took. I wasn't sure how many pics I could post at a time, lol.

I don't think I seen anyone from the forum there. I seen some people from a turtle and tortoise club of Florida that I talk to on FB sometimes, but if anyone on here had a both then I probably did talk to you, lol. I was there walking around talking to people for about 4 hours. My hubby and friend had to drag me away from the show because they got bored  I was having so much fun 

@ dmmj - I didn't get to ask for a price on the twins. The people at that booth were really busy. I just got to ask if they ate good and he said yes.

@ xxflowersxx - It looked like some sort of snapper. It didn't have a name on it.

@ CtTortoiseMom - I'm not sure how many were in there. It looked like one of the games where you have to guess how many jelly beans are in the jar, lol. The tank that they were in looked like a 20 gallon and it was filled up that much with frogs.

@ EricIvins - Which one is the Forstens? I have never heard of that one before (still learning).

Does anyone know what kind of tortoise is in the 4th pic? One scute was about the size of my hand. They were asking $8000 for it!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you have little hands? 

I can't believe all the frogs in that tank.  Those poor pancakes looked like they were getting trampled by the other tortoises. The snake picture was an awesome shot!


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow great pics. Loved the snake pics. Looks like a great time. Gotta love freebies


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

Great snake shot! I love the uros- they're so beautiful


----------



## wildak (Aug 22, 2011)

How much was the albino gator ? Or was it just a display ?
I can't figure out if that one pic (7th down) is a snapper or not. if so I want it.
Great pics


----------



## October (Aug 22, 2011)

Great pictures!!

I always feel sorry to see them all so cramped in there, but in my mind I keep telling myself "It's just for the show."


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Those are great. I'd love to go to a reptile show.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! Great pictures. There are really a plenty of different types of reptiles. The snakes yawn opens up to like a 180 angle! The pac man frog sure is a cutie. I like the silky dragon.. nice to have no spikes!


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2011)

Great pics. Thank you. Looks like a good show. Your lucky your husband lasted that long. My wife is tired of looking at cage after cage of reptiles in an hour or two... Plus she's afraid of what we might come home with...


----------



## JeffG (Aug 23, 2011)

Great pictures! I'm a little bummed though that with all the shots, you didn't get one of the Goldfield shingleback skinks that were there! Those are a dream of mine and the two at the show are the first I am aware of that have been offered for sale in the U.S. Since 2003. I'm still hoping someone got a picture. 

You are lucky. I know better than even ask my wife to go to a show with me. She is always waiting for me when I get back though - to make sure I didn't bring anything home.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool pictures! You guys really have good prices on tortoises... dayem.


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never seen so many albino frogs. Are they used as feeders most of the time?

Thanks for posting btw


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 24, 2011)

Awsome pics


----------



## DocNezzy (Aug 24, 2011)

Very cool! I would love to attend something like that.


----------

